# 2G on iPad 2/3



## aaruni (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey guys, i am planning to buy an ipad 2/3. But the shopkeeper at Reliance Digital told me that it won't be compatible with 2G, and 3G is not available everywhere. Please help


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 23, 2012)

yup it wont wid 2g coz band frequency that ipad is compatible wid r of 3g


----------



## aaruni (Apr 23, 2012)

is there any way to overcome this obstacle of 3G not being available in certain places?


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 26, 2012)

3g coverage have increased since last yr....where do u live?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 26, 2012)

Well that is kind of a problem cause 3g is also expensive.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 26, 2012)

I live in bangalore, near the old airport.


----------



## Claire Kellaway (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks your post !I have liked it.
mini-tablet.net


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow man... If 3G isn't available in every part of Bangalore, then I wonder where it would be available :S

But isn't technically, 3G should be available where 2G is? Since both of them is provided by same source, which is the network operator, that is Airtel or idea etc.


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 28, 2012)

bangalore have 3g network....


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 29, 2012)

Vyom said:


> But isn't technically, 3G should be available where 2G is? Since both of them is provided by same source, which is the network operator, that is Airtel or idea etc.



No, it is not like that where 2G is available 3G should be available.It doesn't depend that if Airtel is providing 3G in some part of the country(some city) then it will provide then in other parts of the country also.
Technically the working of both is totally different


----------



## aaruni (Apr 29, 2012)

my dad will probably use the ipad for his work also. he travels all around the country and sometimes even abroad. he will be using it for giving presentations(project management). but he feels that it is of no use if there is no connectivity.


----------



## red dragon (May 1, 2012)

coolest111 said:


> yup it wont wid 2g coz band frequency that ipad is compatible wid r of 3g


Absolutely wrong!
Ipad 2 works fine with 2G,but in ios 5.0.1 the 2G/3G toggle is missing.
I have used mine with a Vodafone and BSNL sim,it simply falls back on EDGE where 3G is not available.


----------



## aroraanant (May 1, 2012)

^^^
Hmmm...
Then the only way to connect to internet is through Wi-Fi?


----------



## red dragon (May 1, 2012)

^^Did not get you,mate!
If you are not subscribed to 3G(like I do not have it on Vodafone)EDGE works fine.


----------



## aroraanant (May 1, 2012)

You said the toggle is missing, then how do you connect it to internet


----------



## red dragon (May 1, 2012)

The 2G/3G TOGGLE is missing(but data on/off option is obviously present),the ipad simply connects to 3G if available,falls back on EDGE if 3G is unavailable.
This is very simple actually.


----------



## aaruni (May 2, 2012)

So, i can connect with EDGE if 3g is not available? Is it available everywhere in India? Is it fast/efficient?


----------



## red dragon (May 2, 2012)

Yes you can,it depends upon your carrier not the ipad.


----------



## aaruni (May 4, 2012)

No, i meant is EDGE as widespread in India as 2G?


----------

